# Tecumseh rod through the block



## snoman110 (Mar 4, 2015)

Good morning all
Since all the pros gather here, I'm kind of curious how many have had the famous Tecumseh rod through the block dilemma and did you fix it or just do a re-power? I myself have had maybe 8 over a lot of years and have repaired all except 1 that was too badly damaged to allow for a repair. If you fixed them, how did you do it?

Snoman110


----------



## tdipaul (Jul 11, 2015)

.

never repaired one and definltely won't now with good running Predator's available for only $99

it changes the entire demeanor of the machine 

with some elbow grease, paint, a couple of belts, this engine and an impeller kit, a 70's or 80's rusted hulk can be transformed into a better machine than it was new off the showroom floor. 

my .02
.


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

Just did one on the Searsasaurus last January. I had just started it and idling it at the time when it went. Had plenty of oil so it was just one of those things apparently. This is the first one for me, though I've bought a couple of holed blocks in the past for parts.
I found another cheap blower with a 10 HP TEC on it. I did have to make a crankshaft extension to fit the length I needed but the rest was just refurbing it . I've since found another 10 HP TEC that's exactly right that I'm going through right now. This one is a match to the original one so I'm thinking about changing it out again later on.


I looked at using a clone I have on the shelf but had too many interference issues at the time. I'm still thinking about using that one on another frame I have in the garage.


----------



## snoman110 (Mar 4, 2015)

TDIPAUL
Does the Predator engines also supply engines with the auxiliary cam shaft drive for the little Ariens?
Snoman110


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

snoman110 said:


> TDIPAUL
> Does the Predator engines also supply engines with the auxiliary cam shaft drive for the little Ariens?
> Snoman110



Not that I've seen. Single crankshaft only. Now there is a Youtube I saw quite some time ago where someone with access to a machine shop modified one to have a aux shaft but that's the only one I've ever seen.


----------



## Vermont007 (Mar 29, 2015)

If you've got a schematic or nomenclature for the blown Tecumseh Engine and Part Numbers, and if it was a popular engine, I'd consider disassembling it and selling the parts on eBay . . . . *"the sum of the parts is greater than the whole".
*
You wouldn't have to sell many before you'd recovered the cost of the replacement engine.


----------



## turmlos (Aug 21, 2016)

HCBPH said:


> Just did one on the Searsasaurus last January. I had just started it and idling it at the time when it went. Had plenty of oil so it was just one of those things apparently. This is the first one for me, though I've bought a couple of holed blocks in the past for parts.


Do you know the history of that engine? If it was ever oversped, run low on oil or simply used the wrong oil, molten aluminum from the rod will start to weld itself onto the crank journal. Once this happens, it only gets worse even if the original cause is addressed. I've taken apart a H60 that hadn't blown but I was expecting it to. The crank had a rough aluminum finish, and the oil hole on the rod was almost blocked off.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

snoman110 said:


> Good morning all
> Since all the pros gather here, I'm kind of curious how many have had the famous Tecumseh rod through the block dilemma and did you fix it or just do a re-power? I myself have had maybe 8 over a lot of years and have repaired all except 1 that was too badly damaged to allow for a repair. If you fixed them, how did you do it?
> 
> Snoman110


Snoman.. Tecumseh is the Indian word for "Throws a rod". :wink2:


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

Turmlos


It's my personal blower (The Searsasaurus) I've had for maybe 5-10 years. It's babied in that I give it a good going over in the fall, check the oil religiously and will start it and give it a minute or so to warm up prior to hitting the snow. I've had the chassis fully apart before and been into the top end of the engine too.


Thing is, it's a 40 year old engine so eventually something will fail regardless of what you do IMO. When it failed, it was just over idle and had run maybe a minute or two while I was moving the van. Just heard a bang and saw a puff of the magic smoke escaping.
I'm not hearbroken, I found a replacement (engine that is) in a week or so and now I even have another with the light stator on it just like the one that broke. Been through that one, now I just need to put it on to get the light back.


----------



## classiccat (Mar 1, 2014)

I got 2 free machines w/ blown tecs last year; an Ariens and a Toro. 

The Ariens needed a new block due to a cracked cam "bearing". Additionally painful b/c it was a dual-output motor and the cam was cracked in half.

On the Toro, I was able patch-up one with a new piston/rod/rings. Today, it runs like nobody's business!


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

I've done an 8 hp just to do it.......only cost was rod and gaskets.....I've got a 10 that I will do as the rod didn't escape the block...just a crack.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

I haven't had it happen to me but I've picked up a couple that way. Considering how many Tecumseh engines are out there and how few blow rods for their age it's pretty amazing. Especially when you consider how they've been maintained. Most engines I've acquired have mud in them like they've rarely been changed and I have to admit that until recently I sure didn't take very good care of my lawn and garden stuff. Back then it was just easier to replace. Yup, I was bad :facepalm_zpsdj194qh

.


----------



## snoman110 (Mar 4, 2015)

Classiccat
How did you repair the block? I always used fibre glass and have never had one fail....(touch wood).
Snoman110


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

I use JB weld...several thin coats.....


----------



## snoman110 (Mar 4, 2015)

cranman
Never used JB Weld but with the holes I repaired, I needed sheets of support. I will try and upload pictures of the last one I did.
Snoman110


----------



## classiccat (Mar 1, 2014)

snoman110 said:


> Classiccat
> How did you repair the block? I always used fibre glass and have never had one fail....(touch wood).
> Snoman110


I riveted a patch to the interior.

























Between the patch and block material was JBWELD stick.

Externally I applied regular 2-part JB weld.


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

Nice, that's a slick repair! And the drilled holes for the rivets will also help prevent the crack from spreading.


----------



## classiccat (Mar 1, 2014)

RedOctobyr said:


> Nice, that's a slick repair! And the drilled holes for the rivets will also help prevent the crack from spreading.


Yep, kills 2 birds.


----------



## old ope mechanic (Feb 16, 2018)

marinetex has 2 forms a alum based and a steel based that work as well if not better than JB,
also for anyone wanting to do a pro job just the info in this site helps wonders Metal Stitching & Thread Repair Inserts. - Turlock , CA - LOCK-N-STITCH, Inc
yes i have used it many times, the stitching fixes the crack to like new


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

old ope mechanic said:


> marinetex has 2 forms a alum based and a steel based that work as well if not better than JB,
> also for anyone wanting to do a pro job just the info in this site helps wonders Metal Stitching & Thread Repair Inserts. - Turlock , CA - LOCK-N-STITCH, Inc
> yes i have used it many times, the stitching fixes the crack to like new


when you need to call for info or prices
1 its annoying
2 prolly expensive
3jbweld is cheap and is a PRO job


----------



## GustoGuy (Nov 19, 2012)

tdipaul said:


> .
> 
> never repaired one and definltely won't now with good running Predator's available for only $99
> 
> ...


 

I would never even bother to try an fix a blown Tecumseh. First of all when that rod blows it tends to blow a hole out the side of the crankcase and also the crank tends to be marred up and then you will have too much clearence on the crank to connecting rod and then you will blow it again even with a new rod. If it is a single shaft engine it is a piece of cake to repower the blower. I used my blower this morning to clean up 7 inches of snow and it throws the snow 40+ feet and I repowered it 6 years ago. Face it a good running OHV easy to start Predator is a much better engine than that Tecumseh was even when it was new. Have you seen any flat head car engines anymore? Here is a Predator engine in action against 11 inches of snow. Why bother fixing a blown engine.


----------



## wil (Jan 1, 2014)

I acquired a garaged MINT condition 2004 Ariens 926 for FREE. Of course, the catch was the Tec LH318 engine had just a
little bit of black oil in the crankcase, AND a nice hole hiding behind the starter! 
I was lucky...every other internal engine part looked undamaged. I will need a new crankshaft and con rod, though.

After some patient Ebay trolling, I managed to get a lightly used crankshaft, as well as a new con rod. $65 bux later, I have
the parts to rebuild! I think I will try ClassicCat's method of hole repair. Looks like the way to go! The rest of the work will be my offseason small engine project. Worth doing?? The other option was to spend $200+ to find a new engine that MIGHT fit with some extra effort, a new pulley and belts. 

For the little $$ I've invested, this should get the blower ready for Winter 2019. Watch out! An Ariens blower will be waiting for
that first storm!!


----------



## Vermont007 (Mar 29, 2015)

Maybe I'm just lucky but I have a welder just 15 miles away who does aluminum and magnesium welding and has patched small engine crankcases and cracked mag wheels for me several times over the past 30 years. That skill isn't so uncommon if you look around.

If you have all of the pieces from these broken components, it shouldn't be too much of a problem to patch them up.


----------



## old ope mechanic (Feb 16, 2018)

1132le said:


> when you need to call for info or prices
> 1 its annoying
> 2 prolly expensive
> 3jbweld is cheap and is a PRO job


the post was for information contained in the site on how to do a pro repair,


----------



## snoman110 (Mar 4, 2015)

Hopefully I uploaded the pictures properly. After sanding and cleaning it up then paint....looked not too bad and it holds.
Snoman110


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

snoman110 said:


> Hopefully I uploaded the pictures properly. After sanding and cleaning it up then paint....looked not too bad and it holds.
> Snoman110


thats all that matters it holds doesnt leak
you arnt taking it to SEMA 
good job


----------



## classiccat (Mar 1, 2014)

snoman110 said:


> Hopefully I uploaded the pictures properly. After sanding and cleaning it up then paint....looked not too bad and it holds.
> Snoman110


Where the the pics! :icon-shrug:

:nerd:


----------



## Sblg43 (Jan 18, 2014)

Just one time I used JB Weld and as far as I know, that engine is still going strong. But mostly I part them out or use a Predator.

Sometimes when they ventilate themselves, they damage the starter as well.


----------



## arienskids (Jan 26, 2018)

thI've seen the rod put a big dent in the back of starter. if it were my engine it would have been parted out by now and swapped with a predator.


----------

